
Phasing out the Traffic Inspector - pbreit
https://blog.runscope.com/posts/phasing-out-traffic-inspector
======
pbreit
This is one of my favorite API troubleshooting tools and I can't seem to find
an adequate replacement. Requestb.in which Runscope also operated has been
shut down as well. Haven't been able to get Hookbin, Beeceptor or Mockbin to
work for me.

